# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Que deves ponderar ao escolher um novo peixe para o aquário ?

## João Magano



----------


## Gil Miguel

Alem dos factores acima referidos há que ter em conta:
- Cor do peixe na loja (Peixes com cor esbatida sao de evitar). Deve apresentar cores brilhantes, e devemos tambem observar a presença de feridas, parasitas externos etc.

- Respiraçao do peixe (se estiver muito ofegante nao adquirir)

- Pedir para ver o peixe a comer, caso vos seja recusado este procedimento nao adquirir o peixe. 

- Evitar os peixes magros e demasiado parados. Procurar os peixes mais activos.

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá a todos.

1º - O aquário deve ter ambiente controlado;Ex:Esqumador,Tpas,Iluminação  em função do que pretendemos intruduzir ( Corais moles,duros ou só peixes ),reposição de àgua de evaporação com Kalk ( natural ou fabricada ),controlo absoluto sobre a qualidade da àgua ( PH;DH;Nitritos;Nitratos;Amónia; ) etc.
2º - Compatibilidade entre os espécimes que pretendemos ter,dando especial atenção ao tamanho dos mesmos quando adultos e em função da volumetria do nosso àqua.
3º - Muito importante...conhecermos os hábitos e mecanismos que movem os nossos inquilinos para que sejam saudáveis e com grande longevidade.
Um abraço a todos.

----------


## willian de assis

conheçer a espeçie é saber se tem um aquario compativel

----------

